# A Police Officer Speaks (A must read)



## Quag (20 Jan 2007)

This one is for Zipperhead Cop and other law enforcement officers that roam this board and those that don't.

(If this has been posted before please delete)

         Well, Mr. Citizen, it seems you've figured me out. I fit neatly into the category where you've placed me. I'm stereotyped, standardized, characterized, classified, grouped, and always typical.

        Unfortunately, the reverse is true. I can never figure you out. From birth, you teach your children that I'm the bogeyman, then you're shocked when they identify/associate with my traditional enemy ... the criminal! You accuse me of coddling criminals, until I catch your kids doing wrong. You may take an hour for lunch and several coffee breaks each day, but point me out as a loafer for having one cup. You pride yourself on your manners, but think nothing of disrupting my meals with your troubles. You raise Cain with the guy who cuts you off in traffic, but let me catch you doing the same thing and I'm picking on you. You know all the traffic laws...but you've never gotten a single ticket you deserve. You shout "FOUL" if you observe me driving fast to a call, but raise the roof if I take more than ten seconds to respond to your complaint. You call it part of my job if someone strikes me, but call it police brutality if I strike back. You wouldn't think of telling your dentist how to pull a tooth or your doctor how to take out an appendix, yet you are always willing to give me pointers on the law. You talk to me in a manner that would get you a bloody nose from anyone else, but expect me to take it without batting an eye. You yell that something's got to be done to fight crime, but you can't be bothered to get involved. You have no use for me at all, but of course it's OK if I change a flat for your wife, deliver your child in the back of the patrol car, or perhaps save your son's life with mouth to mouth breathing, or work many hours overtime looking for your lost daughter.

      So Mr. Citizen, you can stand there on your soapbox and rant and rave about the way I do my work, calling me every name in the book, but never stop to think that your property, family, or maybe even your life depends on me or one of my buddies. Yes, Mr. Citizen, it's me the cop!

*The Author of this article was Trooper Mitchell Brown of The Virginia State Police. He was killed in the line of duty two months after writing the article......*_ EDIT: DISPROVEN_


----------



## HDE (20 Jan 2007)

Is that police view of what society thinks of them common?  I only ask because the vast majority of folks don't have much interaction with the police anyway so I don't see how "citizens" would have such a negative outlook.  In my own case I've endured the occassional R.I.D.E. Check and didn't find it particularly upsetting.  I  sometimes wonder if dealing mostly with people who are doing something wrong has an impact on how police officers view society.


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jan 2007)

HDE, I can tell you from experience, that many of what was said in this article is quite true. I am not in law enforcement, but I have the highest respect for those who are. However, every other day, I hear or see someone bad-mouthing the police because they're lazy, or they're a hardass, or they're speeding, or they're not responding fast enough, etc. etc. etc. many times I would hear contradictory statements from the same person within the span of a week or two. (I recently ended a job working in security to join the CF, where I sometimes had to call the local constabulary in for an incident, and would hear these things from either co-workers, or clients.)

Police officers have one of the most difficult jobs in the public service sector, and I applaud them for the amount of BS they put up with. Again, these officers are only human, and yes, sometimes it may take them an extra two minutes to get to a call, because they might be in the middle of writing a ticket, or dealing with kids vandalizing, or what have you when they get a call because your cat is stuck up a tree.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Jan 2007)

I'm with HDE. I think that the perception of law enforcement officers in Canada is very positive. Many Canadians are justifiably proud of our national police force the RCMP (I have two nieces on the force myself), and support our law enforcement officers in the difficult job they have to do. My Brother in law is retired OPP and he became very negative in his first ten years toward the general public due to the fact that he was always dealing with the small percentage of people who were law breakers. IN his latter days as a police officer he was able to balance his views due to the influence of his lovely and tolerant wife.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Jan 2007)

I have seen that article before, and there are a lot of truisms in it.  It is a synopsis of many of the jackass attitudes that we have to deal with from time to time.  To address it as "Mr. Citizen" makes it a pan on all of the citizenry, and that is not fair.  
It is simple "the wheel that squeaks" scenario.  By and large, normal people don't call or contact the police unless they have been victims of crime in some way.  The people that do call us to attend and manage their lives for them tend to be incapable clowns that are raising incapable kids.  They are frequently multi generation welfare recipients, and have been taught by "The System" that if anything interupts your day you pick up a phone and call someone.  The one point that does frequently occur is people whose kids are having a tantrum see the uniform and say "see the police man?  If you aren't good, he/she will take you away".  I always take time to go on one knee and let the young boy/girl know "your mom/dad is lying to you.  We only take criminals away".  I always love the looks on their face when you call them a liar to their kids.  Then they get the blurb about making kids scared of the police, and who will they look to in an emergency.  
FYI-- the killed officer part of the letter was disproven on Snopes:

Origins:   Whether or not this essay was actually written by a policeman (or accurately reflects the public image of the cop on the beat), the glurgirific coda has been made up for added poignancy. According to both the Virginia State Police and the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial office, there is no record of a Mitchell Brown having served with the Virginia State Police, much less having been killed in the line of duty.  
http://www.snopes.com/glurge/police.htm


----------



## gaspasser (20 Jan 2007)

To all Police "persons" out there, OPP, RCMP and MP;
I'd like to add a big thanks for being there.  A little while ago, my teenager decided to push his place in the house and walked out to join his girlfriend (in another city!)  I happened to bump into two MP's having a professonal gathering at a coffee house.  Asking if they could keep an eye out, they happily agreed and started looking for the teenager.  They found him almost on the highway. After having another adult give him the pleasentries of life in few words, he dropped his anger and we came home to have a good parent/son chat.
Thanks to the MP's who deal with people, teens and this sort of domestic incident on a daily basis.  I got my son back and his attitude has dropped a notch after his chat with the officer.
Cops are like Firefighters, you complain about them being around until you need them...ten minutes ago.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> To all Police "persons" out there, OPP, RCMP and MP;
> I'd like to add a big thanks for being there.  A little while ago, my teenager decided to push his place in the house and walked out to join his girlfriend (in another city!)  I happened to bump into two MP's having a professonal gathering at a coffee house.  Asking if they could keep an eye out, they happily agreed and started looking for the teenager.  They found him almost on the highway. After having another adult give him the pleasentries of life in few words, he dropped his anger and we came home to have a good parent/son chat.
> Thanks to the MP's who deal with people, teens and this sort of domestic incident on a daily basis.  I got my son back and his attitude has dropped a notch after his chat with the officer.
> Cops are like Firefighters, you complain about them being around until you need them...ten minutes ago.



Thanks, brother.  But feel free to complain about the bucket boys all you want.   ;D


----------



## youravatar (21 Jan 2007)

My dad is a conservation officer ( still a peace officer mind you  ) and he deals with stuff like this everyday. Not in the traffic sense. But in the hunting/fishing/ATV/Firearms sense aha.


----------



## Shamrock (21 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> By and large, normal people don't call or contact the police unless they have been victims of crime in some way.



I've gotten nothing but flak every time I've called 911 to shoot the breeze.  Maybe I should try 912?


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jan 2007)

ohhh, be carefull, you'd better have the secret stonecutters greeting ready when you do...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Jan 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I've gotten nothing but flak every time I've called 911 to shoot the breeze.  Maybe I should try 912?



Try 311, the UFI line.  They love to chat.  You could also try one of the community crisis lines.  I have a friend that does shifts answering those and they are not allowed to hang up pretty much for any reason.  So call up and gab away!  Don't worry, the real MHA's will call some other line.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jan 2007)

youravatar said:
			
		

> My dad is a conservation officer ( still a peace officer mind you  ) and he deals with stuff like this everyday. Not in the traffic sense. But in the hunting/fishing/ATV/Firearms sense aha.



No need to give us in this business the 'wink' when talking about conservation officer's....while I know my back-up is very close and Zipper knows his back-up is relativity close, your Fathers back-up may be hours away.[ or more}


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No need to give us in this business the 'wink' when talking about conservation officer's....while I know my back-up is very close and Zipper knows his back-up is relativity close, your Fathers back-up may be hours away.[ or more}



No kidding!  And typically, we don't have to deal with people who may be armed with high powered scoped weapons.  

Here's another one along the same lines.  Some of the terms are American, but the ideas are 100% bang on:

Things Police Would Like You to Know

Your 5 year old kid getting pushed down by another 5 year old kid is NOT a police matter; talk to the other kid's parents, not the police.

If your kid won't do his homework or do his chores, 911 is not the answer.

If a cop causes a car accident we usually get a ticket, and sometimes we  get suspended. When is the last time you got 3 days  off (without pay)for rear-ending a guy at Wal-Mart? 

We know you've had more than two beers. When I've had two beers, I didn't hit six parked cars, drive my car through the front doors of a Toys-R-Us, pee my pants or pass out at a traffic light. 

When you see an emergency vehicle behind you with its lights and sirens on, pull to the RIGHT, and stop. We are usually required to pass cars on the left. 

When you're driving in the fast lane and you see a cop behind you, don't go 5 MPH under the speed limit. We are not impressed by how safe of a driver you can be, we're trying to go help someone (or catch that guy in SUV that just cut you off). Safely move over and let us pass please.

If you get a warning instead of a ticket from a motorcycle cop, go buy a lottery ticket, because you've already beaten the odds. 

When you see an officer conducting a traffic stop, or with a suspect in handcuffs, it is generally not a good idea to approach him and ask for directions. If you do, don't expect the officer to be nice when he tells you to get lost, and don't expect the officer to take the time to explain.

Here's how to get out of a ticket; Don't break the law.

If you drive a piece of crap, that is why you're getting pulled over. In one week I pulled over 10 cars for minor traffic violations. 5 out of 10 had no vehicle insurance. 3 out of 10 had suspended driver's licenses. 2 out of 10 had warrants. 1 out of 10 had felony warrants. 1 was a known sex offender with his 12 year old niece in the car without her mothers knowledge.

If you've just been pulled over doing 70 in a 35, do not greet the officer with, "What seems to be the problem, officer?"

We get coffee breaks too. 

When you're the victim of a burglary, take the time you spend waiting for the officer to find the model number and the serial number of the stuff that was taken.

Some cops are just jerks, but take heart in the fact that other cops don't like them either. 

If it's night time and you're driving a vehicle with tinted windows and I pull you over, it's not because of your skin color. I usually can't tell if the vehicle even has a driver until the windows rolled down. 

Every time you hear on the news about people running away from a crazed gunman, someone's son or daughter in a police uniform is running TOWARD that crazed gunman.

Yes, it's true, cops usually don't give other cops tickets. Think of it as an employee discount, perk or benefit. Other cops are family and you wouldn't give your brother a ticket if you were a cop either.

If your local police agency has a helicopter, everyone knows it's loud and annoying, but did you know it can cover the same area as 20 patrol officers and safely chase criminals that are driving 90 MPH through city streets. Many times the guy has no idea it's there and slows down.

Police work is.... writing reports. 

If you rob a gas station you're only going to get about $100, but  I get to see a K9 dog use your arm as a chew toy. For all I care you can keep the $100. 

In one year of patrol work in a large city, only about ten minutes would be cool enough to be on the television show Cops. 

Every traffic stop could end in gunfire, but we have to be polite and professional until that time. 

If the light was yellow, we wouldn't be having this conversation. 

Cops know you pay taxes and that your taxes pay cops' salaries. Cops also pay taxes, which also pay cops' salaries so, hey, this traffic stop is on me. Now sign here; press hard. There are several copies.

Police Officers... our job is to protect your butt, not kiss it!


----------



## TN2IC (21 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> No kidding!  And typically, we don't have to deal with people who may be armed with high powered scoped weapons.
> 
> Here's another one along the same lines.  Some of the terms are American, but the ideas are 100% bang on:




Job well done.... Worth every penny.


----------



## rz350 (23 Jan 2007)

I can only imagine the abuse the real Police put up with. I'm just a security guard, and I get verbal abuse hurled at me to the point that most people would punch the person...and I'l am asking is that you stop smoking/move away from the main doors/what are you doing here, its 3am?

I can just imagine what happens giving tickets/taking someone in.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jan 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> I can only imagine the abuse the real Police put up with. I'm just a security guard, and I get verbal abuse hurled at me to the point that most people would punch the person...and I'l am asking is that you stop smoking/move away from the main doors/what are you doing here, its 3am?
> 
> I can just imagine what happens giving tickets/taking someone in.



Actually, you probably put up with more crap than we do.  My options are fairly diverse when dealing with verbal abuse.  
ie) causing a disturbance by shouting/swearing---->arrest----->resisting arrest----->"reasonable" force applied
----> I get to tell my story on paper.


----------

